# The Velocity Thread



## Andre

Despite @Kaizer's words of caution about the size of the Velocity, it looked so interesting I had to give it a try. And @Sir Vape complied promptly.

This clone (Ivogo) comes with a bottom feed pin separately. The one in place consist of two parts - a smaller copper/brass adjustable screw and the the center pin, which also screws out. It screws into the foot of the positive post to help hold that post in place.

First I used my Dremel to cut off the top part of the bf pin - about 0.5 mm above the threads to ensure I do not damage the threads. Otherwise it would leave an ocean of juice in the well. Still leaves a layer of juice as the foot of the positive pin raises the squonk hole by about 1.5 mm. Do not know why the bf pin is so long as the non-bf one does not have that extra length.







The posts of the Velocity begs for vertical coils. I duly obeyed. Five wraps of 28 g Kanthal on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel came to 0.52 ohms.






Wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. The length of the atty makes space for a lot of wicking in the vertical position, which makes for less squonking.






Fills and drains quite adequately, but not mad about the juice layer remaining in the well. The well is big and it takes a lot of juice.






It is huge and has an overhang. On here you can see 3 of the 6 air holes going around the atomizer. They are all open or all partially closed or all fully closed. In the later case you have to use the horizontal air slots, which you cannot see in the picture directly below. Of course you can use both sets as well. With the big well, you are unlikely to have any leaking, even through the horizontal air slots. If you close these slots and only use the air holes above them, leaking is even less likely.






Here you can see the horizontal air slots. Only two of these. You can partially or fully close them.






The Velocity comes with a huge bore drip tip, but also with a drip tip adapter on which you can fit your normal drip tip of choice.






*The Vape*: It kicks like a mule, no matter what airflow you use. Too hectic for me at 0.5 ohms. The flavour is excellent and clouds can be as big as you like. I think direct to lung hitters will enjoy the Velocity.

If you can live with the size and some juice remaining in the well, this is a very good atomizer imo. Too big for me, shall use it as a backup. Quality seems good, could not pick up anything untoward.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Keyaam

Nice review @Andre. I bought this Atty for my REO but the REO is going through a makeover so it should be back by next week. I built a horizontal 24g dual microcoil 9 wrap 2.5mm I'd and the flavor is too much. I can see myself diluting juices to enjoy this Atty. I'll have to bring out the dremel to modify that centre pin. Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Fantastic review @Andre 
Great pictures and very well explained
I like the sounds of the throat hit!

Damn, you give me so much to contemplate and more work to do 
Only kidding - just giving us more informed vaping options on our Reos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

I love it, one of the best drippers i had by far.
When i heard the hype of the velocity i had to try it myself to see what the fuss is... because im sure it couldn't be as great as the hype. And i mean the Original Velocity price range is from $100-110 which i think is ridiculous for a dripper... but daaaaammmnnnnn this beast is insane, it has the perfect blend between flavour and cloud production with all airholes open.

When you go to flavour chase mode my word it still chucks the clouds but with flavour so intense you cant help but have a solid 30min chain vaping session. This is really worth a try and a buy guys Thanx @Sir Vape for my sexy black edition and Thanx @KieranD for my black IPV3 Li.
These two go together like twins at birth lol

I know this post is abit informal compared to @Andre with a spot on review and i know it isn't in BF conversion, but i just thought I'd share my venture with my velocity 







Next to build a nickel build and see how it performs on my current setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> I love it, one of the best drippers i had by far.
> When i heard the hype of the velocity i had to try it myself to see what the fuss is... because im sure it couldn't be as great as the hype. And i mean the Original Velocity price range is from $100-110 which i think is ridiculous for a dripper... but daaaaammmnnnnn this beast is insane, it has the perfect blend between flavour and cloud production with all airholes open.
> 
> When you go to flavour chase mode my word it still chucks the clouds but with flavour so intense you cant help but have a solid 30min chain vaping session. This is really worth a try and a buy guys Thanx @Sir Vape for my sexy black edition and Thanx @KieranD for my black IPV3 Li.
> These two go together like twins at birth lol
> 
> I know this post is abit informal compared to @Andre with a spot on review and i know it isn't in BF conversion, but i just thought I'd share my venture with my velocity
> View attachment 31083
> View attachment 31084
> View attachment 31085
> View attachment 31082
> View attachment 31086
> 
> 
> Next to build a nickel build and see how it performs on my current setup.


Great stuff. Thank you for adding to our information base, much appreciated.

What gauge wire did you use? Coil ID and resistance and preferred power? Is that Rayon?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Thank you for adding to our information base, much appreciated.
> 
> What gauge wire did you use? Coil ID and resistance and preferred power? Is that Rayon?



Thank You Bud.

I used 20g Vapowire 3mm ID and came about to 0.17 (what i love about the new SX chips is the extra decimal=) ) with Koh Gen Do Jap cotton. Honestly i prefer it at 90watts, i have tried the 165 and 200 watts but its just too intense. But 90watts is perfect for me with all air slots open half.
Only have the velocity for a day now and quite impressed, but now i will spend sometime to pick up the flaws of the dripper. Will supply feedback guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

22g 3.5mm ID 5 wraps @0.15Ω
Will be ordering me another one soon cause she is a BEAST







I will recommend this to anyone looking to buy an RDA. You have the best of both worlds, clouds for dayzzzzz and flavour and ohhhh boy she got them flavour flavour flavour

I named her fluff my muff (not sure why it just popped in my head while I had my 1st vape of her)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

I bought one of these s few days ago, based on @Paulie recommending it. Fantastic RDA, awesome flavour, and it's real easy to select from a multitude of airflow options. I've been using a non bf version on a dual box mod. 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I bought one of these s few days ago, based on @Paulie recommending it. Fantastic RDA, awesome flavour, and it's real easy to select from a multitude of airflow options. I've been using s non bf version on a dual box mod.
> Sent from iPhone


Gave me an idea, @Alex. The Velocity gives such good flavour decided to revert back to dripper style and use it to taste juices. Onto my IPV2, loaded with Cigarillos from House of Liquids (15 mg). All air vents fully open. Wow, great vape, but still kicks my @ss. Now time for a fire, steak and red wine to be able to really appreciate this authentic cigar juice.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Despite @Kaizer's words of caution about the size of the Velocity, it looked so interesting I had to give it a try. And @Sir Vape complied promptly.
> 
> This clone (Ivogo) comes with a bottom feed pin separately. The one in place consist of two parts - a smaller copper/brass adjustable screw and the the center pin, which also screws out. It screws into the foot of the positive post to help hold that post in place.
> 
> First I used my Dremel to cut off the top part of the bf pin - about 0.5 mm above the threads to ensure I do not damage the threads. Otherwise it would leave an ocean of juice in the well. Still leaves a layer of juice as the foot of the positive pin raises the squonk hole by about 1.5 mm. Do not know why the bf pin is so long as the non-bf one does not have that extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The posts of the Velocity begs for vertical coils. I duly obeyed. Five wraps of 28 g Kanthal on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel came to 0.52 ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. The length of the atty makes space for a lot of wicking in the vertical position, which makes for less squonking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fills and drains quite adequately, but not mad about the juice layer remaining in the well. The well is big and it takes a lot of juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is huge and has an overhang. On here you can see 3 of the 6 air holes going around the atomizer. They are all open or all partially closed or all fully closed. In the later case you have to use the horizontal air slots, which you cannot see in the picture directly below. Of course you can use both sets as well. With the big well, you are unlikely to have any leaking, even through the horizontal air slots. If you close these slots and only use the air holes above them, leaking is even less likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the horizontal air slots. Only two of these. You can partially or fully close them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Velocity comes with a huge bore drip tip, but also with a drip tip adapter on which you can fit your normal drip tip of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Vape*: It kicks like a mule, no matter what airflow you use. Too hectic for me at 0.5 ohms. The flavour is excellent and clouds can be as big as you like. I think direct to lung hitters will enjoy the Velocity.
> 
> If you can live with the size and some juice remaining in the well, this is a very good atomizer imo. Too big for me, shall use it as a backup. Quality seems good, could not pick up anything untoward.


Nicely done sir. For a self proclaimed diy non enthusiast your dremel is doing some service.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

Help !!!
How many wraps would I need to do using 28g Pure Nickel on a 2.5 mm and 26g Pure Nickel

Aim is for about 0.12 - 0.15ohms dual coils

*Device*
VapeShark
Velocity RDA

@Andre @Alex @Silver


----------



## Andre

Mario said:


> Help !!!
> How many wraps would I need to do using 28g Pure Nickel on a 2.5 mm and 26g Pure Nickel
> 
> Aim is for about 0.12 - 0.15ohms dual coils
> 
> *Device*
> VapeShark
> Velocity RDA
> 
> @Andre @Alex @Silver


Have no idea, have not used. Try this beta calculator: http://www.steam-engine.org/tcr.asp


----------



## Mario

Andre said:


> Have no idea, have not used. Try this beta calculator: http://www.steam-engine.org/tcr.asp


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Achmat89

So hows the nickel vape @Mario ??


----------



## jtgrey

@Andre nice coils as always . It looks like an atty that i would like . How does it compare to an odin Andre ?


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> @Andre nice coils as always . It looks like an atty that i would like . How does it compare to an odin Andre ?


Flavour is much better than that of the Odin, I think. But, will have to try more juices in it to make sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Andre thank you now i really want one aswell


----------



## Achmat89

Lovin this RDA, gives you so much freedom to build coils.

Some random shots of builds i have tried.



This build seems good but was a pain in the ass to crimp and the top cotton seemed to heat up too fast while the juice well was still full of juice. 3 vertical coils 7 wrap 24g Kanthal 3mm ID coming in at 0.22 Ohms. Vapour production was very good but a really strong throat hit. 3 mg juice seemed to be as harsh as 9mg juice on 120watts.




This build seemed to work out much better, the airflow and all was good, a very smooth and soft vape with lots of clouds and flavour.
Sweet spot is 100watts on 0.35 ohms 3 horizontal coils 8 wrap 24g Kanthal 3mm ID.
Really having lots of fun with this RDA, wish i could upload vids

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

That is some impressive building there @Achmat89 
My ADV is mint, in this atty it tastes like sweet water!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> That is some impressive building there @Achmat89
> My ADV is mint, in this atty it tastes like sweet water!



LOL sweet water is a good thing i take it?
The flavour in this RDA is really good, i mean it has a more bold full feeling in my mouth. i cant really explain, but its great


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Rebuilt the coil to a vertical and changed juice to the kilo cereal. Tastes better, but not as sweet as the billow and the same juice... Time to rebuild again tonight!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> Lovin this RDA, gives you so much freedom to build coils.
> 
> Some random shots of builds i have tried.
> View attachment 31336
> 
> 
> This build seems good but was a pain in the ass to crimp and the top cotton seemed to heat up too fast while the juice well was still full of juice. 3 vertical coils 7 wrap 24g Kanthal 3mm ID coming in at 0.22 Ohms. Vapour production was very good but a really strong throat hit. 3 mg juice seemed to be as harsh as 9mg juice on 120watts.
> 
> View attachment 31337
> 
> 
> This build seemed to work out much better, the airflow and all was good, a very smooth and soft vape with lots of clouds and flavour.
> Sweet spot is 100watts on 0.35 ohms 3 horizontal coils 8 wrap 24g Kanthal 3mm ID.
> Really having lots of fun with this RDA, wish i could upload vids
> 
> 
> View attachment 31335
> View attachment 31334
> View attachment 31333
> View attachment 31332
> View attachment 31331


Wow, impressive - you are a coil master of note

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

So from the moment I saw the velocity I just knew I had to build a quad coil in that beauty and vape the shite out of her......and I did!!

4 x 26g kanthal seven wraps per coil...spaced coils (I just love spaced coils)
Comes out at .22 ohms and vaping her at 70 watts with only indirect airflow holes open.
She chucks the clouds and the flavor is just awesome!! Love this atty!

Here are some pics of my build






























That all said and done, I still prefer my Pollux RDA over this one. The velocity is really a nice atty and the flavor is awesome, but the Pollux is better for me. Just switched between the two a few times. Also had two more different builds in the velocity after the one in the pics, but the Pollux still beats it.
I will hold on the the Velocity and use it on another mod from time to time.
Great atty!

Now to start checking out that Billow v2 RTA!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Three builds in the same atty in the space of a few hours, wow - I build maybe one coil a month. That looks great. Coil master material no doubt. 
Now I need to know more about this Pollux. Where did you get it from? Is it bf?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

No it's not BF, but the two that I have on the way will be converted to BF.

You can check it out here http://www.kidneypuncher.com/pollux-rda-by-fog-monsterz/

and here https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10012618/2173102

I have the clone from FT, but it's brilliant. The secret of this atty lies in the top part of the atty. There's a lip in there that you can't see where the huge drip tip sits down in. No spitback and that lip makes the chamber really small. The flavor on it is just really good for me. It can also chuck some huge clouds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

Andre said:


> Wow, impressive - you are a coil master of note



Thanx for the compliment but far from it buddy still have lots to learn, you still using the velocity @Andre


----------



## Achmat89

zadiac said:


> So from the moment I saw the velocity I just knew I had to build a quad coil in that beauty and vape the shite out of her......and I did!!
> 
> 4 x 26g kanthal seven wraps per coil...spaced coils (I just love spaced coils)
> Comes out at .22 ohms and vaping her at 70 watts with only indirect airflow holes open.
> She chucks the clouds and the flavor is just awesome!! Love this atty!
> 
> Here are some pics of my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That all said and done, I still prefer my Pollux RDA over this one. The velocity is really a nice atty and the flavor is awesome, but the Pollux is better for me. Just switched between the two a few times. Also had two more different builds in the velocity after the one in the pics, but the Pollux still beats it.
> I will hold on the the Velocity and use it on another mod from time to time.
> Great atty!
> 
> Now to start checking out that Billow v2 RTA!



Impressive @zadiac, isn't the kick abit too hard?
Was this build more in favour of flavour or the cloud?


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> Thanx for the compliment but far from it buddy still have lots to learn, you still using the velocity @Andre


Yes, I am - now my official tasting dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89

Andre said:


> Yes, I am - now my official tasting dripper.



Im thinking i should consider going from dripping to squonking as the velocity eats juice and i tend to mess the juice all around the bottom of the atty on to the mod.
SQUONKING FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Achmat89 said:


> Impressive @zadiac, isn't the kick abit too hard?
> Was this build more in favour of flavour or the cloud?



Yes, the kick is hard, but you take it down a few watts and it's real good. The flavor is awesome. I really like this atty. The build was in favor of flavor, but the clouds are awesome too.

I've done the same build in my Pollux as well and it made the flavor even better. I like quad builds. Always have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> Im thinking i should consider going from dripping to squonking as the velocity eats juice and i tend to mess the juice all around the bottom of the atty on to the mod.
> SQUONKING FTW


I am a die hard squonker - it is awesome. Go for it. I re-converted this one to dripper mode because my setup on it just kicked me too hard on the Reo, and I do not want to re-coil because the ceramic wick is very expensive. On my IPV2 it is now perfect at around 15 W and fills my need for a tasting device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Achmat89

Andre said:


> I am a die hard squonker - it is awesome. Go for it. I re-converted this one to dripper mode because my setup on it just kicked me too hard on the Reo, and I do not want to re-coil because the ceramic wick is very expensive. On my IPV2 it is now perfect at around 15 W and fills my need for a tasting device.



But is the draw not too airy when vaping on 15w? Is it possible to do lung hits on a REO or is that made specifically for mouth to lung.

Thanx @Alex for the medal you rock buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89

zadiac said:


> Yes, the kick is hard, but you take it down a few watts and it's real good. The flavor is awesome. I really like this atty. The build was in favor of flavor, but the clouds are awesome too.
> 
> I've done the same build in my Pollux as well and it made the flavor even better. I like quad builds. Always have.



This Pollux of yours sounds quite interesting, haven't heard of this atty before. Think i should watch some review vids.

I am yet to make quad coils lol seem like a battery killer


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> But is the draw not too airy when vaping on 15w? Is it possible to do lung hits on a REO or is that made specifically for mouth to lung.
> 
> Thanx @Alex for the medal you rock buddy


No, the Reo can accommodate any hit. It is more dependent on the atomizer and with the wide choice we now have there are many that are perfect for direct to lung hits, e.g. Odin, Derringer, Nuppin, Cyclops, Velocity, etc.
Not too airy for me my at 15W, but I might not be the norm.

Congratulations on your Coil Master medal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

Andre said:


> No, the Reo can accommodate any hit. It is more dependent on the atomizer and with the wide choice we now have there are many that are perfect for direct to lung hits, e.g. Odin, Derringer, Nuppin, Cyclops, Velocity, etc.
> Not too airy for me my at 15W, but I might not be the norm.
> 
> Congratulations on your Coil Master medal.



Ahhh i see, thought maybe because the reo is practically a mech(correct me if wrong) the lung hits would be too intense.
I have tried quite a few mechs and on a fully charged battery my lungs get the fright of its life hahahaha
I must get used to the whole mouth to lung hit as i try and do it on my dripper and nearly coughed a lung out lol. Weird thing is i only vape 3mg, I'm thinking it might be to low if i squonk??


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> Ahhh i see, thought maybe because the reo is practically a mech(correct me if wrong) the lung hits would be too intense.
> I have tried quite a few mechs and on a fully charged battery my lungs get the fright of its life hahahaha
> I must get used to the whole mouth to lung hit as i try and do it on my dripper and nearly coughed a lung out lol. Weird thing is i only vape 3mg, I'm thinking it might be to low if i squonk??


You just build the coil so that the resistance suits your style, whether single or dual coils.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Achmat89 said:


> Ahhh i see, thought maybe because the reo is practically a mech(correct me if wrong) the lung hits would be too intense.
> I have tried quite a few mechs and on a fully charged battery my lungs get the fright of its life hahahaha
> I must get used to the whole mouth to lung hit as i try and do it on my dripper and nearly coughed a lung out lol. Weird thing is i only vape 3mg, I'm thinking it might be to low if i squonk??



Hi @Achmat89 , when you tried a mech and your lungs got the fright of their life, what resistance was the coil?


----------



## Achmat89

Silver said:


> Hi @Achmat89 , when you tried a mech and your lungs got the fright of their life, what resistance was the coil?



Was at 0.3 ohm, 24g 3mm ID dual coils, i think i just didn't expect it to fire so instantly. I'm not really to sure how the ohms law works on the mech compared to a regulated mod. Is there a difference?


----------



## Keith Milton

Where is my Coil master badge ?????


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> Was at 0.3 ohm, 24g 3mm ID dual coils, i think i just didn't expect it to fire so instantly. I'm not really to sure how the ohms law works on the mech compared to a regulated mod. Is there a difference?


The difference is that on the regulated device you can set your power (Watts), no matter the resistance of your coil/s - in simplified terms. With the mech you must build your coil/s to get a range of power that suits your style.

At 0.3 ohms on a fully charged battery (4.2V) your power will be almost 60W, but the hit will be tempered by the duals as the 60W is divided between the 2 coils. As the battery runs down to around 3.7/8V (average where peeps swap out batteries) the power will end up at around 50W. So, you will be vaping in the range between 50 - 60W.

This is the basics I think. Of course other considerations come into play, e.g. limiting factors on your regulated device, power from a mech is usually a more direct power, etc.

I have always thought that for dual coils you must go to at least 0.6 ohms to get a decent vape, but recently from a remark on the ECF forum I built 0.9 ohm dual coil, but with 30 gauge wire - and an awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Achmat89 

@Andre explained it perfectly

0.3 on a mech with duals is quite rough. 
If you built a 0.5, you would see its much less harsh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89

Andre said:


> The difference is that on the regulated device you can set your power (Watts), no matter the resistance of your coil/s - in simplified terms. With the mech you must build your coil/s to get a range of power that suits your style.
> 
> At 0.3 ohms on a fully charged battery (4.2V) your power will be almost 60W, but the hit will be tempered by the duals as the 60W is divided between the 2 coils. As the battery runs down to around 3.7/8V (average where peeps swap out batteries) the power will end up at around 50W. So, you will be vaping in the range between 50 - 60W.
> 
> This is the basics I think. Of course other considerations come into play, e.g. limiting factors on your regulated device, power from a mech is usually a more direct power, etc.
> 
> I have always thought that for dual coils you must go to at least 0.6 ohms to get a decent vape, but recently from a remark on the ECF forum I built 0.9 ohm dual coil, but with 30 gauge wire - and an awesome vape.





Silver said:


> Hi @Achmat89
> 
> @Andre explained it perfectly
> 
> 0.3 on a mech with duals is quite rough.
> If you built a 0.5, you would see its much less harsh




Thanks guys that cleared alot up, basically your coils determine the power you will get from the battery?
Im still abit two minded on buying a mech, I'm all for living life on the edge... but i love vaping too much to have to give up on it if something bad happens.
So i rather want to get as much info as possible before going this route.

With my IPV2s that i had i always aimed for about 0.7 to 1 ohm on about 50watts because i feel more power coming through(higher volts) but surprisingly a smooth warm vape, where as with the mech its just damn right rude on a 0.3(thinking it would be smoother because it would be warmer) LOL

Thanks again guys @Andre @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario

So I tried using thicker gauge wire and I think I've broken my Velocity.
The post where the peek insulator and pin is looks bent keep getting "short" reading on my Sigelei.


----------



## zadiac

What gauge wire did you use?


----------



## Andre

Achmat89 said:


> Thanks guys that cleared alot up, basically your coils determine the power you will get from the battery?
> Im still abit two minded on buying a mech, I'm all for living life on the edge... but i love vaping too much to have to give up on it if something bad happens.
> So i rather want to get as much info as possible before going this route.
> 
> With my IPV2s that i had i always aimed for about 0.7 to 1 ohm on about 50watts because i feel more power coming through(higher volts) but surprisingly a smooth warm vape, where as with the mech its just damn right rude on a 0.3(thinking it would be smoother because it would be warmer) LOL
> 
> Thanks again guys @Andre @Silver


Just to set your mind at rest - the Reo has a hot spring. It will collapse and break the battery contact if you have a short. Quite a few members on here can attest that it actually works. And no bigger vent than on the Reo - the squonk hole! And it will not break if it falls.
In your case the biggest pros will be that you have 6 ml juice on tap (Reo Grand) and you will not have the mess and hassle of dripping.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Mario said:


> So I tried using thicker gauge wire and I think I've broken my Velocity.
> The post where the peek insulator and pin is looks bent keep getting "short" reading on my Sigelei.



If I'm not mistaken, the first run of these devices had a two piece positive design. The positive post screwed into the bottom part.


----------



## Achmat89

Andre said:


> Just to set your mind at rest - the Reo has a hot spring. It will collapse and break the battery contact if you have a short. Quite a few members on here can attest that it actually works. And no bigger vent than on the Reo - the squonk hole! And it will not break if it falls.
> In your case the biggest pros will be that you have 6 ml juice on tap (Reo Grand) and you will not have the mess and hassle of dripping.



Very convenient and efficient. Especially while driving, squonk squonk and puff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the first run of these devices had a two piece positive design. The positive post screwed into the bottom part.


The one I bought from Sir Vape is like that. And has a bf pin. Is your positive post fixed?


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> The one I bought from Sir Vape is like that. And has a bf pin. Is your positive post fixed?



It is indeed



Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> It is indeed


Thanks. From VapeClub?


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Thanks. From VapeClub?



Yeah, it's the Lemaga one from VapeClub @Andre.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

I got one of the origin v1 atties. Had it bottom fed a work. Wasn't really a fan of the BF attachment height. 
Seems I managed to get a good flavour build in. 26g 6 wraps on a 3mm ID 0.52ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Got the wonky post one from lemaga but I still love it . Both of these are nickel builds

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

So I built a clapton coils in the velocity last night but I was not impressed.

Today I build vertical coils and I am very impressed.

9 wraps
22 awg
2.5 mm ID
.2 ohms
Japanese cotton.

Lovely flavour and very very dense clouds. The kind of clouds that makes wife shout because the density blocks the tv view 
Side note: the Sony vtc is not currently in the mod. I replaced it with a efest 35Amp.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> So I built a clapton coils in the velocity last night but I was not impressed.
> 
> Today I build vertical coils and I am very impressed.
> 
> 9 wraps
> 22 awg
> 2.5 mm ID
> .2 ohms
> Japanese cotton.
> 
> Lovely flavour and very very dense clouds. The kind of clouds that makes wife shout because the density blocks the tv view
> Side note: the Sony vtc is not currently in the mod. I replaced it with a efest 35Amp.
> View attachment 34622
> View attachment 34623
> View attachment 34624


Great coiling. I too like vertical coils in the Velocity, but my 28 g ones look puny compared to those 22 gs - lots of real estate to form clouds.


----------



## Viper_SA

I should really try the verticals in one of mh Velocity rda's. How's the ramp up on the 9 wraps @Christos?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> I should really try the verticals in one of mh Velocity rda's. How's the ramp up on the 9 wraps @Christos?



I don't notice any delay from pressing the button and vaping. Instant clouds!

I did have some serious ramp up time with a clapton build in the velocity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Wonder if 3mm will ramp up longer. I prefer 3mm, currently running 3.5mm, 6 wrap 22 awg horizontal coils in one of mine on the Dimitri


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Wonder if 3mm will ramp up longer. I prefer 3mm, currently running 3.5mm, 6 wrap 22 awg horizontal coils in one of mine on the Dimitri


Ill give that a try possibly tomorrow or Saturday as I have a decent vape now and don't want to mess with a good thing unless I have to.

I would probably use 7 or 6 wraps on a 3mm ID.


----------



## method1

Got mine yesterday (the tobeco) and having problems getting it to perform.
I've tried 7 wrap nickel 28g, titanium 26g, claptons 26g (all horizontal builds) and it's not working very well.
I'm getting heat but not much vapour, and the vape is very harsh (not dry hits)

Any ideas? I have cleaned the rda by soaking in vodka overnight and then boiling water.

That vertical build looks great, where does the top part of the wick go? Does it reach the deck after it's folded?


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Got mine yesterday (the tobeco) and having problems getting it to perform.
> I've tried 7 wrap nickel 28g, titanium 26g, claptons 26g (all horizontal builds) and it's not working very well.
> I'm getting heat but not much vapour, and the vape is very harsh (not dry hits)
> 
> Any ideas? I have cleaned the rda by soaking in vodka overnight and then boiling water.
> 
> That vertical build looks great, where does the top part of the wick go? Does it reach the deck after it's folded?


Just fold it into the centre having the bottom wick in the juice well. The top wick doesn't really have to be long.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

On my Marquis I snip the top wick about 1-2mm from the coil. It wicks fine from the bottom


----------



## Viper_SA

So, after reading about it I decide to try the vertical coil in the Velocity. My Ohm meter is ISM (in sy moer) but it is at 9 wraps, 22 awg, 2.5mm (had to hunt fr a drill bit, my screwdriver is 2.4mm). Much less spit back than a vertical build so far, flavor is about to me. My other Velocity is setup with horizontal 22 awg, 6 wraps at 3.5mm.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Much less spit back than a vertical build so far, flavor is about to me.


Some Typonese there I cannot interpret. Presume you mean spit back is less than on the horizontal coils? The "flavor is about to me" has me stumped!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Some Typonese there I cannot interpret. Presume you mean spit back is less than on the horizontal coils? The "flavor is about to me" has me stumped!



I was also trying to decipher that. 
I'm hating that the area around the air holes gets full of juice so quickly. 
That alone makes me want to bench the velocity and use the derringer.


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Some Typonese there I cannot interpret. Presume you mean spit back is less than on the horizontal coils? The "flavor is about to me" has me stumped!


I think the excitement of those vertical coils got the better of him there for a second

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I was also trying to decipher that.
> I'm hating that the area around the air holes gets full of juice so quickly.
> That alone makes me want to bench the velocity and use the derringer.


Agree, one of the reasons I use it as a normal dripper only and prefer the Rogues on my Reos. You will probably then like the Sapor - also top airflow and no leaking at all. Wonder if @JakesSA could bf them for us?


----------



## Christos

I think I must put the velocity on my dual mech box mod after changing it to the non bf positive pin. 

I needed an excuse to use the other great gear because it is sitting in the cuboard all alone and neglected. I bought the box mod about a week before I got the reo.

What a sad sad story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I meant less spitback than the horizontal coils, yes, and the flavor is about the same to me on both setups. What juice are you referring to @Christos? No more leaking in my Velocity than the Derringer really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> I meant less spitback than the horizontal coils, yes, and the flavor is about the same to me on both setups. What juice are you referring to @Christos? No more leaking in my Velocity than the Derringer really


The derringer just needs a wipe daily by the air holes. The velocity needs constant wiping.


I use diy juice 40/60 pg/vg
Picture to show effect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Viper_SA I'm not going to build 22 awg 3mm ID because I put 5 wraps clapton in the velocity a moment ago. Very nice flavour and very angry wife due to the vapour density. 
In my opinion the velocity seems better suited not as a bottom feed RDA.
Probably not the place to post a pic of my setups but here goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Like the tip on ypur Plum Veil


----------



## Christos

Thank you. I got it from vapeclub. Custom made apparently but I have no idea who made it.


----------



## method1

So after having zero luck with the tobeco clone from @JakesSA at vapeclub, I did some investigating - tried to tighten the 510 pin and it doesn't tighten, just rotates endlessly - the pin is stripped!

Pretty bad show considering it's new, and I'd never taken a screwdriver to the thing before.


----------



## BumbleBee

D


method1 said:


> So after having zero luck with the tobeco clone from @JakesSA at vapeclub, I did some investigating - tried to tighten the 510 pin and it doesn't tighten, just rotates endlessly - the pin is stripped!
> 
> Pretty bad show considering it's new, and I'd never taken a screwdriver to the thing before.


That's a real bummer


----------



## Viper_SA

Bummer. I ordered one from Focalecig, forgot about it when it didn't turn up and got the Ivogo clone from Sir Vape. Then, after many mang weeks, the other showed up. Cost me R204 incl shipping tax. Quality is every bit as good as the Ivogo, if not better. Maybe try and re-tap the female side and get a new pin that fits?


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Great coiling. I too like vertical coils in the Velocity, but my 28 g ones look puny compared to those 22 gs - lots of real estate to form clouds.


Good to know,i got one on order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

method1 said:


> So after having zero luck with the tobeco clone from @JakesSA at vapeclub, I did some investigating - tried to tighten the 510 pin and it doesn't tighten, just rotates endlessly - the pin is stripped!
> 
> Pretty bad show considering it's new, and I'd never taken a screwdriver to the thing before.



Hi @method1, did you arrange for a swap out?


----------



## method1

JakesSA said:


> Hi @method1, did you arrange for a swap out?



Hi - sent an email yesterday - waiting for a reply. Thanks.


----------



## skola

My first Quad coil build... 
26g Kanthal, 9 wraps,
2.5mm ID, 0.29 ohms (aimed for 0.3)
If it wasn't for the Velocitys easy build deck I wouldn't be trying these silly things. Much fun was had...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

skola said:


> My first Quad coil build...
> 26g Kanthal, 9 wraps,
> 2.5mm ID, 2.9 ohms (aimed for 3)
> If it wasn't for the Velocitys easy build deck I wouldn't be trying these silly things. Much fun was had...
> View attachment 35042
> View attachment 35043
> View attachment 35044
> View attachment 35045


You mean 0.29 ohms, right? That's basically 0.3 so don't worry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

skola said:


> My first Quad coil build...
> 26g Kanthal, 9 wraps,
> 2.5mm ID, 2.9 ohms (aimed for 3)
> If it wasn't for the Velocitys easy build deck I wouldn't be trying these silly things. Much fun was had...
> View attachment 35042
> View attachment 35043
> View attachment 35044
> View attachment 35045


Nice job @skola how's it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You mean 0.29 ohms, right? That's basically 0.3 so don't worry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! Aaaand edited. Thanks for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skola

kev mac said:


> Nice job @skola how's it vape?


Thanks. When I had the direct airflow open all the way, it didn't get too hot. Still can't make up my mind if it has better flavour than a dual coil build, gonna test them side my side.. But flavour is still full on from the crazy amount of dense vapour it produces. I need more power  was hitting it at 75w and I think it can go higher... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> My first Quad coil build...
> 26g Kanthal, 9 wraps,
> 2.5mm ID, 0.29 ohms (aimed for 0.3)
> If it wasn't for the Velocitys easy build deck I wouldn't be trying these silly things. Much fun was had...
> View attachment 35042
> View attachment 35043
> View attachment 35044
> View attachment 35045


Impressive. As for your aim - that is still in the bull!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Has anyone else had an issue with the grub screws stripping? There are a few spares that came in the box so that's cool but I'm kind of worried that if I strip those I'm going to have a prob.

Anyone know where I can pick up spare grub screws by any chance?

EDIT: Came across this: http://www.avidvaper.com/velocity-slotted-set-screws/. Would be much cooler if one could get this locally though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario

New Build!!!
Clapton with x2 26 gauge wrapped around 3ml ID @0.15ohms

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz

Mario said:


> New Build!!!
> Clapton with x2 26 gauge wrapped around 3ml ID @0.15ohms
> View attachment 35213
> 
> 
> View attachment 35214


Thats a beauty .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

skola said:


> My first Quad coil build...
> 26g Kanthal, 9 wraps,
> 2.5mm ID, 0.29 ohms (aimed for 0.3)
> If it wasn't for the Velocitys easy build deck I wouldn't be trying these silly things. Much fun was had...
> View attachment 35042
> View attachment 35043
> View attachment 35044
> View attachment 35045


 
Has any1 tried quad Clapton's yet? If so how does it vape?


----------



## skola

So I've seen this done before, thought I'd give it a go... 
8 Wraps
24G Kanthal
3mm ID
0.38 ohms

Keep you posted on how it vapes...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@skola - you make such neat coils and take great coil photos!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> @skola - you make such neat coils and take great coil photos!


Thanks @Silver, means a lot coming from such a dedicated member like yourself.
I use a photo editing app on my phone to help pop the colour and sharpen up the detail. Really makes a difference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> Thanks @Silver, means a lot coming from such a dedicated member like yourself.
> I use a photo editing app on my phone to help pop the colour and sharpen up the detail. Really makes a difference.



It shows!


----------



## capetocuba

I will just place pic below. All I can say is this R120 dripper from Fasttech is unbeatable right now

Reactions: Like 3


----------

